

Nanopillars that Trap More Light - New cheap solar cell design - raphar
http://www.technologyreview.com/energy/25817/

======
CapitalistCartr
I keep reading about amazing new designs for solar cells every month. I want
to see something I can buy. Where are my actual panels?

~~~
Retric
There are some supply and demand issues with solar cells right now. The
technology is evolving rapidly so large scale production is often
significantly behind the times, and the new technology is sold at the same
price per watt (with the maker pocketing the difference).

Edit for example: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nanosolar> 500 billion in
investments and they still can't keep up with demand.

